
Comp. Sci PHD for JD? - hackernewsacctr
Considering applying to Computer Science PhD programs and would like input.  Am currently a practicing public interest attorney.  Non-Stem&#x2F;CS undergrad.  Think humanities.<p>I would like to transition into AI work and think PhD provides a good route to do so.  I have considered Masters programs, but don&#x27;t want to take on debt (I get sense that Masters programs are generally unfunded) and I would like the opportunity to do a real niche deep dive&#x2F;research.<p>Long term goal would be interesting industry gig w&#x2F; decent pay, but could see myself in academia as well.<p>Please share any advice, thoughts, ideas, suggestions, anecdotes, or warnings.<p>Thanks!
======
xiaolingxiao
I do not think you can do a computer science Ph.D. without a strong
quantitative undergraduate degree, ie computer science, math, physics. The
Ph.D. application is a very clubby process, and it is more or less who you
know, who you have worked for, where you interned (that is Google or
Facebook). It is not really a five year school so much as a five year
employment with minimal rights to the employee, and a lot of risk to the
employer since your boss (advisor) has to commit to someone for 5 - 6 years
without a prior internship relationship. Framed in this way, you see how
difficult it is for you to get in a program now, it is basically impossible.
Your best bet is to go through a post-bac computer science program (UPenn and
Columbia both offer them), the program themselves are cash grabs for the
university, but while in the program you can work for a professor and develop
a relationship there, and then he/she will give you pointers. If you're in the
program sometimes you can transfer to a related program that offers more
math/theoretical comp-sci curriculum as well. You can become a "machine
learning" scientist after this program, Ph.D. is not required. Honestly, I
would say you're at least three years away from asking if you're qualified for
a Ph.D.

~~~
hackernewsacctr
Thanks

